# DIY oil change questions



## fatalex (Jun 2, 2009)

Planning to do oil change by myself.
How many QT do my 06 2.0T need
Any special attention do I need?
THX


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

manual tells u how much.
use flat head to drain oil from oil filter. look at diy


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

This should help you:
http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9103
opcorn:


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

just put in 5. it takes 4.9 with the filter, so 5 and is golden since you will eat it up in no time anyways.

oh, and pick up a quick drain valve to make your life alot easier and to save a ton of time and mess.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

I would start checking the oil level at about 4.5 qts. I never seem to need all 5 qts. Over filling your oil isn't recommended.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Krieger said:


> just put in 5. it takes 4.9 with the filter, so 5 and is golden since you will eat it up in no time anyways.
> 
> oh, and pick up a quick drain valve to make your life alot easier and to save a ton of time and mess.


Yes I have one. So much easier.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

vwlippy said:


> I would start checking the oil level at about 4.5 qts. I never seem to need all 5 qts. Over filling your oil isn't recommended.


bently manual says 4.9, so 5 is fine.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i did my change w/o the drian valve. **** got all over my chassis. spent like 10 min cleaning it..

Ordered the drain valve last week so changing shuold be much cleaner.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i did my change w/o the drian valve. **** got all over my chassis. spent like 10 min cleaning it..
> 
> Ordered the drain valve last week so changing shuold be much cleaner.


I just made a huge mess outside my house yesterday changing my oil at 35k. I guess I should invest in one of those as well.. :laugh:


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

which one of those quick drain valves should we buy for our car


----------



## rfktraining (Jan 17, 2010)

werd, which one you guys using? It seems there are about 4 different quick drain valves to choose from.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

What are you guys using to drain your filter? Anything? 
ECS sells a tool, but its $50. Seems expensive for something like that.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

rfktraining said:


> werd, which one you guys using? It seems there are about 4 different quick drain valves to choose from.


F106N Valve w/nipple & adapter. You don't have to get the one w/nipple but if you want to put a hose on there to more easily drain the oil, it's handy.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i got the one form ecs

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Maintenance/Engine/Tools/ES8616/


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i got the one form ecs
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Maintenance/Engine/Tools/ES8616/


Damn, that's the cost of one whole oil change. :banghead: I don't think I can justify $50+shipping for that and $35 (or more)+shipping for the drain plug one. That's $100 just to make my oil changes easier :thumbdown:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh and for anyone who gets oil all down their subframes, etc.. buy a can of brake cleaner, you shouldn't have to use much but it will make the oil drain right off with no lasting oil marks, smudges or mess. :thumbup:


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

you dont need the valve to drain the filter.

just use a Philips head and push up and over on the nipple and it will drain just fine.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

That still sounds like a mess waiting to happen.. but I will try that on the next oil change.. in about 4 months :laugh:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Krieger said:


> you dont need the valve to drain the filter.
> 
> just use a Philips head and push up and over on the nipple and it will drain just fine.


i did that it got all over the chassis .. had to spend 10 extra min cleaning it up


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

t_white said:


> Damn, that's the cost of one whole oil change. :banghead: I don't think I can justify $50+shipping for that and $35 (or more)+shipping for the drain plug one. That's $100 just to make my oil changes easier :thumbdown:


i did my w/o drain plug. no problems


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Krieger said:


> you dont need the valve to drain the filter.
> 
> just use a Philips head and push up and over on the nipple and it will drain just fine.


X2, never made a mess in about 8 oil changes.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i did that it got all over the chassis .. had to spend 10 extra min cleaning it up


how do you get oil on the chassis when the filter doesnt sit above it? when I drained mine yesterday it took about 7 minutes to drain completely and the only thing that got covered in oil was the cap on the filter housing and the very end of my screw driver. a soapy paper towel fixed both and I just lit up a good cigar and sat back and lit it all drain for 45 minutes.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

hoses and stuff and got on the chassis.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Krieger said:


> just put in 5. it takes 4.9 with the filter, so 5 and is golden since you will eat it up in no time anyways.
> 
> oh, and pick up a quick drain valve to make your life alot easier and to save a ton of time and mess.


Wow, cool product! I may have to pick one of those up myself :thumbup:


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

Everyone realizes we're talking about 2 different types of drain tools here right? The valve mounts to the oil pan instead of your pan bolt. The filter drain tool does just that... drains the filter housing before you unscrew it. If you don't drain the filter, this is when you get oil all over the place. 

Just checking 

PS- personally I'm afraid to push on that oil filter nipple with a screwdriver. I just imagine is snapping off and me not being able to drive my car until I can get a new one from Audi.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

vwlippy said:


> PS- personally I'm afraid to push on that oil filter nipple with a screwdriver. I just imagine is snapping off and me not being able to drive my car until I can get a new one from Audi.


I use a torx screw bit because of the flat end and I haven't had any issues. Today will be the 11th oil change I'll do so far.


----------

